# Bmw F10 ZGW flash



## temper (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi guys!
I need to flash ZGW due some issues.
Is it ok to flash ONLY ZGW to the latest I-step and leave the rest of the modules to the shipment I -step (car never had a software update)?
Thanks!


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

In theory yes, in practice your mileage will vary. If you do and have some issues, just be ready to deal with any post flash initialization or resets or clearing faults with Rheingold or Esys.
As I learned, only flash if you know the newer version brings in some fixes you need. Whats the issues that you think will go away by flashing to newer version of ZGW?


----------



## temper (Jan 14, 2016)

Currently I am unable to perform flexray initialization.
I have 2 faults:

801C01 Vehicle configuration data could not be read,
801C60 ZGM: No FlexRay initialisation.


When I try to initialize flexray (using ISTA) I get this message:

"Vehicle configuration has not yet been written. 
It is essential to write the vehicle configuration before continuing the test sequence."

I'm thinking that only a ZGW flash will solve this problem.
Any thoughts?


----------



## GaryWu (Jan 7, 2015)

I think you can unplug battery positive cable 15~20 minutes, then test to see if that resolves the problem.


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

@temper, what were you doing to lead to those faults. I can tell you my vehicle F82 M4 randomly have flexray initialization faults and they are of no consequence. I usually leave it be and don't do anything!

If you give me the year, model, type of your car (or PM ur VIN), I can get more details on the faults in Rheingold. Oh you have ISTA, so you can do it too! For my car series, the 801C60 fault doesn't exist. The second faults I get this when I enter the code in Rheingold, did you do something related ZGW before?


> Fault description Fault at the time of reading central gateway module data.
> 
> A fault occurred while attempting to read data from the memory.
> 
> ...


----------



## temper (Jan 14, 2016)

A friend just bought this car.
I don't know its history.
It is a 525xd and the transfer box isn't working (I got a fault saying that the TB clutch position can't be read, so the 4x4 system is deactivated).
I suspect that this due to the ZGW not working properly.

So, my initial question remains: am I safe to flash only the ZGM?


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

temper said:


> A friend just bought this car.
> I don't know it's history.
> It is a 525xd and the transfer box isn't working (I got a fault saying that the TB clutch position can't be read, so the 4x4 system is deactivated).
> I suspect that this due to the ZGW not working properly.


An advice is to diagnose the issue at hand before flashing, did you do a test plan in ISTA and did it show something specific for the TB fault?sorry, don't know much more to help! IMHO, it's safe to flash ZGW as long as you ready to deal with any issues that may arise, that's from my limited experience in flashing.


----------



## temper (Jan 14, 2016)

Thank you for your help!
I really need someone who did this to chime in.


----------



## JamRWS6 (Apr 8, 2013)

Agreed with the above. Run the test plan from the actual fault and walk through the diagnosis steps in ISTA. Have you done that?


----------



## fmfm (Oct 7, 2010)

Its safe to flash ZGW only; but some earlier models ZGW cant be flashed with enet cable, you have to flash it using ICOM first


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

The flexray initialization with ISTA-D can fail. I made the experience that an initialization with Tool32 is better and much more faster.

CU Oliver


----------

